# RIP Little Bro



## kidswarrior

*JPK, 1959-2008*. Cold War vet, biker, college grad, cpa. 

I'm glad your pain is finally over, even though losing you has crushed the rest of us. 

Rest in Peace, and I'll see ya on the other side. We'll finish Kempo there. 

--Your 'big' brother.


----------



## tellner

Pain. Sleep. And then Awakening.


----------



## shesulsa

*.*


----------



## MA-Caver

. :asian:


----------



## Kacey

RIP


----------



## Sukerkin

Oh, Mark.  I'm so very sorry my friend.  

Being so far away, no words of mine can help right now nor the tears I shed for you salve your pain.  Just know that I grieve with you and if 'talking' things through will help later then I'm just on the other side of the keyboard.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I am very sorry to hear about your little brother. 

:asian:

XS


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

:asian:


----------



## newGuy12

.


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Rest well.


----------



## morph4me

:asian:


----------



## Tames D

Mark,

My condolences. I know you two were close and I feel for you brother. Let me know if there is anything I can do. You know how to get ahold of me.

Tim


----------



## Makalakumu

The essence of what has been is gone.  But in your mind it still lives...


----------



## Drac

.


----------



## Carol

What a brave, brave fighter...a true warrior.

Mark, may his spirit comfort you and your family from the wonders of paradise.

We're all here for you if you need us.  I'm just glad you can't see the tears running down my cheeks at the moment....


:asian:


----------



## MJS

.


----------



## exile




----------



## DArnold

kidswarrior said:


> *JPK, 1959-2008*. Cold War vet, biker, college grad, cpa.
> -Your 'big' brother.


 
May god assuage your sorrow...
as the angels in heaven rejoice.


----------



## Ceicei

((((((((HUGS))))))))
. :asian:​​


----------



## kidswarrior

Thank you everyone. Would have given a lot to reverse roles with him. Keep thinking of the time when he was two and I was 10, and we dressed him up for Halloween. He was sure cute. Then he

Well, enough. Don't want to get maudlin. 

Your kind thoughts and warm wishes really help. :asian: Have to leave town for a week or so, but will be in touch when I return.


----------



## Tez3

A word is too much, a thousand not enough. 
I am so sorry. As the others have said ,we're here for you.


----------



## IcemanSK

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## stone_dragone

.


----------



## Bigshadow

.


----------



## Jade Tigress

My deepest condolences to you Mark. *hugs*


----------



## theletch1

Fair winds and following seas.  :asian:


----------



## searcher

.


----------



## 14 Kempo

Sorry for your loss. We're here if anything is needed.

RIP


----------



## MBuzzy

*.*


----------



## Ping898

.


----------



## CoryKS

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hawke

Still alive in your memories and in your heart.

r.i.p.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

:asian:


----------



## Steel Tiger

None are truly gone if they are kept in our thoughts and hearts.


----------



## Flying Crane

I'm sorry, sir.


----------



## Catalyst

My sympathies to you and your family

:asian:


----------



## kidswarrior

Thank you, everyone, for your kindness. :asian:

I never would have dreamed that this larger-than-life man among men would be bested by a pernicious Savage from within. But that's what this cancer was. And at the end, as warriors do, he bore the marks of the battle that raged for six years.

Here's to a fallen warrior who stood tall and fought many skirmishes; who feared no man or beast; who faced the mighty USSR at the Iron Curtain across No Man's Land as part of the line meant to be sacrificed in order to buy the West a few precious minutes if the Soviets rolled.

But this time, in the fight of his life, he faced an opponent that would not be beaten. RIP, Jon. I'll remember.


----------



## Lynne

Rest in peace.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

:asian:


----------



## John Brewer

.


----------



## kidswarrior

Been three months, and I still think of you every day. Can't help feeling the loss of what coulda been, both of us finally on track and ready to roll.

Wanta say I can do it for both of us, but know I can't. Your loss just when we really found something will forever leave a hole.


----------



## Rich Parsons

kidswarrior said:


> Been three months, and I still think of you every day. Can't help feeling the loss of what coulda been, both of us finally on track and ready to roll.
> 
> Wanta say I can do it for both of us, but know I can't. Your loss just when we really found something will forever leave a hole.




I wish you and your family the best in this sad time. I know you say it has been 3 months, but it is still a short time period. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sukerkin

Your emotional response does you credit, my friend.  

Fifteen years ago, I lost a friend who I always called the "little brother I never had".  I still miss him and say hello whenever I drive the corner on which he was killed.  I have the same sense of loss for my brother-in-law.

It is no comfort to us sometimes but when we hold them in our hearts and memories than they are not truly lost.


----------



## morph4me

:asian:


----------



## Tames D

You know how to reach me if/when you need to talk...


----------



## shesulsa

kidswarrior said:


> Been three months, and I still think of you every day. Can't help feeling the loss of what coulda been, both of us finally on track and ready to roll.
> 
> Wanta say I can do it for both of us, but know I can't. Your loss just when we really found something will forever leave a hole.



He lives on in you and your memory.  We can't know why those we love, those we consider great people, are ripped from us before we think it should be time.

Your courage shows in your willingness to share.


----------

